# Is this bad?



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I bought a new purse today because the one I have would not match the cover and bag I have on order for my Kindle.   hehe


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Bad would be buying several skins, several covers, and several bags, so that you could change your mind on the day and still be coordinated.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> I bought a new purse today because the one I have would not match the cover and bag I have on order for my Kindle.  hehe


Haha, a lot like my sisters and mom.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> I bought a new purse today because the one I have would not match the cover and bag I have on order for my Kindle.  hehe


You're asking us? We're Kindle Krazy! Of course it's not bad. But, then, I'm just another inmate. 

When I got my Kindle 1 last year, I went out and bought four new purses that had separate pockets to fit my Kindle in the cover. I don't like to just throw it in my purse in case a stray Splenda packet should open and get into the Kindle (horrors!). (Yes, I usually have Splenda packets with me.)

Patrizia, if you see this, remember the Maxx NY purses from QVC. You steered me toward two of those!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Is what bad? I do not understand the question....


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I ordered an i-touch yesterday so I would have something else to skin!

 Eric

I understand, I understand...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> I ordered an i-touch yesterday so I would have something else to skin!
> 
> Eric
> 
> I understand, I understand...


And Eric, wait til you put the Kindle app on your iTouch. You'll be in orbit, I guarantee!

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And Eric, wait til you put the Kindle app on your iTouch. You'll be in orbit, I guarantee!
> 
> L


At least that app is free.

Free, free set them free! (Sting)

The Touch should arrive today.

EL


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Is what bad? I do not understand the question....


I'm with you there, Octochick. I'm not seeing the problem either.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I'm with you there, Octochick. I'm not seeing the problem either.


No, but my DH probably will!


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

No, that seems totally logical to me!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You forgot the skin for a totally integrated look.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> I bought a new purse today because the one I have would not match the cover and bag I have on order for my Kindle.  hehe


I made a special trip to Macy's before my trip to Dallas for a new purse to compliment my Oberon cover and also needed one big enough to carry the Kindle in. Went from carrying a small purse to a big purse all in the name of love for my Kindle.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Bad to the bone!
Just ask Mr Thorogood.

EL


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

intinst said:


> You forgot the skin for a totally integrated look.


Just forgot to post about it. It's on the way too from Decal Girl.

Between skins, covers, bags, purses and books, reading is EXPENSIVE!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

not bad at all, ive been known to do the same, shhh


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Not only does it not sound bad, but it sounds like you're going to fit in just fine here! Welcome to Kindleboards.

If you haven't done so already, go on over to the Introductions thread and tell us a little more about yourself


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh My  
It is bad, but as long as you're not buying shoes to match!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

busy91 said:


> Oh My
> It is bad, but as long as you're not buying shoes to match!


Right right, can't forget the shoes.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

busy91 said:


> Oh My
> It is bad, but as long as you're not buying shoes to match!


Someone offers matching shoes? How on earth did I not know about that?


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh this is too funny.  I just returned home from buying a new purse because I couldn't fit my K1 w/oberon cover in my current one.  So, if it is bad then I am right there with you.  These kindles are dangerous!  Enjoy your new purchase.  I sure will. 

Dot


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

dablab said:


> Oh this is too funny. I just returned home from buying a new purse because I couldn't fit my K1 w/oberon cover in my current one. So, if it is bad then I am right there with you. These kindles are dangerous! Enjoy your new purchase. I sure will.
> 
> Dot


I'm so glad to know I'm not the only one. 
So, if DH throws a fit, I can blame this all on you guys, right?? You are the enablers!?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

dablab said:


> Oh this is too funny. I just returned home from buying a new purse because I couldn't fit my K1 w/oberon cover in my current one. So, if it is bad then I am right there with you. These kindles are dangerous! Enjoy your new purchase. I sure will.
> 
> Dot


I see we have successfully set a bad example for you.  I bought 2 purses for my Kindle after receiving it last Spetember.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I see we have successfully set a bad example for you.  I bought 2 purses for my Kindle after receiving it last Spetember.


Yep!! I'll try to blame it all on you guys.  Don't think it will work though. But really, I had to get a new purse, my kindle goes everywhere with me. I had to have room for it. (do you think that will work?) 

Dot


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello?

What good is a purse when you can't carry what you need in it?

This is a no brainer.   The kindle can't be used when it's not with you. You cannot carry it in your current purse. You'll have wasted all that money, and hubby doesn't want you to do that, right?

Ergo, you had to buy a new purse!

(Thankfully my husband's hobbies are more expensive than mine, he couldn't care less about new bags & such.  Just rolls his eyes, at most.  LOL)


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Hello?
> 
> What good is a purse when you can't carry what you need in it?
> 
> ...


Great reasoning!! My husband just looked at the new purse and didn't say a thing. LOL I think he gives up. 

Dot


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> I'm so glad to know I'm not the only one.
> So, if DH throws a fit, I can blame this all on you guys, right?? You are the enablers!?


We are a community of 2000+ enablers. Welcome to the club!

L


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> Just forgot to post about it. It's on the way too from Decal Girl.
> 
> Between skins, covers, bags, purses and books, reading is EXPENSIVE!


The reading experience is just SO MUCH better when you look good.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> I'm so glad to know I'm not the only one.
> So, if DH throws a fit, I can blame this all on you guys, right?? You are the enablers!?


Check out my signature. 

I enable strictly so I am not the only one spending way too much money


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Accessorizing is bad Uh oh. That means I am EVIL. For my Kindles I have purchased:

4 VB bags (they were on sale!)
1 Coach bag (it is red!)
3 M-Edge covers
3 Oberon covers
6 DecalGirl skins
2 J'Tote bags
1 Acer Aspire One (traveling companion)
3 DecalGirl skins for the Acer

It is an ongoing process!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You bought your Kindle an Acer? Ok, that's bad.. you need help!

BTW, my daughter got the blue Acer for Christmas and it's very pretty. Fingerprints do REALLY show up on it though. She has the Flores Agua skin for it.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You bought your Kindle an Acer? Ok, that's bad.. you need help!
> 
> BTW, my daughter got the blue Acer for Christmas and it's very pretty. Fingerprints do REALLY show up on it though. She has the Flores Agua skin for it.


Hi. My name is Amy and I'm a Kindleholic.  I haven't named the Acer. Does that make it better?

I know what you mean about the fingerprints though. I got the blue one also and I really like the color, but the fingerprints are driving me crazy. I am waiting very patiently for my DecalGirl skins to get here.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, since the Acer belongs to your Kindle, isn't it up to the Kindle whether or not it gets a name?

I have a cherry red Gateway and while it's beautiful and I finally had to break down and get a skin for it becuase of fingerprints. I ordered My Heart.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

My Heart is one of the Acer skins I ordered. I have to wait for the Belkin case I ordered from Amazon to get here so I can match the skin with it.

I will ask AIVAS if he has named or would like to name his new buddy. I'll get back to you once he decides.


----------

